# Women's Hair Loss > Hair Replacement: Wigs, Toppers, Hair Integration >  Find Natural Looking Wigs for Women

## alisa990622

Covering the head with less or less hair should not be false or unreal with the wig. Not everyone who wears a hair wigs should look strange. Once you get a natural look with the wig, you will always be ready with the styling options that they offer. Here are some of the best weave hair recipes that enhance naturalness like nothing else. This easy step can be a game-changer if you want to know how to make womens black wigs look natural. Using the powder and concealer you already have, lightly brush the hairline and part.
Then you will gently apply a makeup brush or perhaps your fingers to the hairline to emphasize the more natural-looking hairline. It can be matched to your skin color to give the lace a more natural look and hide hard edges. You take care of a persons hair wig that resembles your natural hair. To prolong the life of your closure wig. For us girls, nothing is ever enough. When it comes to combing our hair for an occasion, we will spend hours in the bathroom or closet trying to look impeccable. So when it comes to wigs, it is often difficult for any woman to be satisfied with the design and shape of commercially manufactured hair strands. Experts suggest trimming the wig with light scissors or a razor to make it look more natural and provide more fluff.

----------


## Alisa9

Hi Lisa
I'd like to add some more tips on how to choose natural looking wigs for women:
1. Human hair wigs have the most swing and bounce and can be washed and heat-styled just like your old hair. Theyll last several yearsbut they can cost several thousand dollars. For BI consulting company, todays synthetic hair wigs are almost as authentic-looking, require less maintenance, and can start under $100. If youre wearing one every day, it will last three to six months.
2. Think about how you usually wear your hair. If you like to pull it back, your wigs cap should have lace at the crown for a natural-looking hairline.
3. Always have your wig cut once its on your headeven if you love the style. All wigs have too much hair especially at the temples and need to be cut back to fit your individual face shape. If you have a synthetic hair wig, be sure the stylist who cuts or trims it knows how to cut synthetic hair; special shears must be used.

----------

